# MISC | Stations You Use | Photo Thread



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Post a photo of the train station you use the most (commuting, normal travelling etc)

When going to work in Manchester, I always take the train from Macclesfield...










Change trains here (from platform 14)...










...Then get off here at Oxford Road...then have my morning struggle with the ticket gates urgh!


----------



## yaohua2000 (Dec 26, 2008)

*The train station I use the most (2005–2009)*

Tianjin: used 527 times (Photo: 2010-01-02 16:25:19 GMT+08:00)









Beijing: used 421 times (Photo: 2009-08-29 03:59:04 GMT+08:00)









Beijing South: used 185 times (Photo: 2009-06-27 06:21:21 GMT+08:00)









Tianjin North: used 60 times (Photo: 2010-02-05 14:47:29 GMT+08:00)









Tianjin West: used 43 times (Photo: 2009-05-01 02:56:35 GMT+08:00)


----------



## SeyMan (Oct 25, 2008)

yaohua: how on Earth do you know with such precision how many times you used each of these stations?


----------



## yaohua2000 (Dec 26, 2008)

SeyMan said:


> yaohua: how on Earth do you know with such precision how many times you used each of these stations?


Because I record every of them.

2005–2008: http://bbs.hasea.com/thread-300931-1-1.html
2009: http://bbs.hasea.com/thread-429737-1-1.html


----------



## panitiakurban (Jan 28, 2010)

When going to work in the downtown of Jakarta, I take the train from Tangerang (Commuter) Station.....



















to Sudirman Station....



















I usually take the intercity train from Jakarta Gambir Station



















to Bandung...


----------



## SeyMan (Oct 25, 2008)

It's interesting that both Indonesian and Romanian languages use the same word for platform: 'peron' (coming from the French 'perron' which does not even have this meaning).


----------



## zivan56 (Apr 29, 2005)

^^ Same with Bosnia, Serbia, and Croatia. Probably other former Yugoslavia states as well...


----------



## GrimFadango (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ In Poland we also use "peron".


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

Same goes for Turkey


----------



## Crownsteler (Aug 20, 2003)

SeyMan said:


> It's interesting that both Indonesian and Romanian languages use the same word for platform: 'peron' (coming from the French 'perron' which does not even have this meaning).


I guess it is because the Indonesians adopted the Dutch word perron, just like 'lift' and 'loket' (counter). And I imagine the word 'stasiun' (station?) is also of Dutch origin. 

Well anyway, I travel mostly between these stations:








Leiden Lammenschans station (note: the picture is horribly misleading )









Utrecht Centraal station

Though occasionally I travel on to this station:








Leiden Centraal station


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes it’s “peron” in Serbia. This is where I usually catch my train:



















http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=sr&ie=UTF8&ll=44.820085,20.490183&spn=0.00191,0.003428&t=h&z=18


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

GrimFadango said:


> ^^ In Poland we also use "peron".


we had "perón" too, but it is not widely used now.

Liberec:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Flinders Street Station. Melbourne, Australia.










Though sometimes I use Parliament...










And other times Southern Cross Station


----------



## Youngplanner (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok start off at Canning Bridge Station, heading to Perth.


















Perth Station.


















And when I head home for a weekend or something then it's from Perth to Bunbury Station, which is the terminal for the 'Australind' train.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

The I use most is probably *Brisbane Central*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoesmiths/3844357035/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markus-photography/4000771088/sizes/o/


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

My local station at Footscray in suburban Melbourne, Australia: a four-platform affair.
It also has two lower tracks which carry the freight in & out of Melbourne (visible in the right rear distance). 
They're drilling at the moment in anticipation of putting in a couple of extra passsenger tracks underground.










The new footbridge: due to open next week:










Most likely destinations: Geelong:




















Or Southern Cross (alluded to above):
(sorry, haven't correctly downsized this photo, so it extends to the right)




















My Dad's place:










Or maybe Flinders Street:


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

hs


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Yardmaster said:


>


Why so much space between the two tracks ? Is it custom over there,
or was there before a third track for shunting, like they do in the
Netherlands, and removed afterwards ?

Thanks,


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^there was a third track there, but as in many other locations, it was removed during rationization.

There may be justification for this: there's a third platform here, and a run-around track behind that. Also, with less dependency on loco-hauled trains, there is much less need to run locos round to the opposite end of the train. 

Never-the-less, one can't help feeling that sometimes an extra would be useful if something goes wrong ...


----------



## signol (Feb 1, 2010)

My nearest station is Norwich:








These trains usually run on the middle-distance routes, eg. to Cambridge:








And these trains run on the mainline to London:









signol


----------

